# AKL upgrades



## Ross74h (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi guys,


Just wondering if anyone knows of any suitable upgrades for my 1.6 AKL engine?

It has got a universal air filter on it at the moment and thats it as that was all I could find (and the universal one I have is actually bigger than the only air filter kit that I could find - which was also four times as expensive!)

I have looked but I cant find anything for it, everything seems to be for the bigger engines. I`m assuming its got VVT as well as it goes a lot harder over 4K and there is a noticeable engine note change.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Ross74h said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows of any suitable upgrades for my 1.6 AKL engine?. . . I`m assuming its got VVT as well as it goes a lot harder over 4K and there is a noticeable engine note change.


Don't know what model car but in say a Polo 74kw is a nice combination really. Try looking into swapping in a AUM code 16v I think they are like 110kw and except for the mounts and engine management parts it should swap in easy enough (never look too hard so don't do it without first looking into it better).

As far as I can see it does not have VVT and a camshaft from say a 1.8L or 2.0L will fit and work. But again this is just from a quick check of the engine, not in real detail.


----------



## Ross74h (Jun 19, 2011)

WaterWheels said:


> Don't know what model car but in say a Polo 74kw is a nice combination really. Try looking into swapping in a AUM code 16v I think they are like 110kw and except for the mounts and engine management parts it should swap in easy enough (never look too hard so don't do it without first looking into it better).
> 
> As far as I can see it does not have VVT and a camshaft from say a 1.8L or 2.0L will fit and work. But again this is just from a quick check of the engine, not in real detail.


My VIN sticker says its 77.6kW so I`m assuming that works out to be about 106bhp(???), I know its got something odd about its air filter as there is a small lever on the side of the air intake piping which moves forward at 4,000 rpm and makes the engine note go quite a bit deeper.

I was wondering if something like the ABD 2.0 short ram air intake or the Ross Racing 1.8T air filter would fit. 

Also any idea what cc the injectors are and if there are any I can do a swap to?

Ideally I`d like to stick to the engine that`s in the car as its the biggest and most potent block that came in the Polo in the UK so I`d love to stay away from the normal swaps like the 2.0 16v, 1.8T, etc and show what the 1.6 can really do.

Oh, and its in this...


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Ross74h said:


> My VIN sticker says its 77.6kW so I`m assuming that works out to be about 106bhp(???), I know its got something odd about its air filter as there is a small lever on the side of the air intake piping which moves forward at 4,000 rpm and makes the engine note go quite a bit deeper.
> 
> Also any idea what cc the injectors are and if there are any I can do a swap to?
> 
> Ideally I`d like to stick to the engine that`s in the car as its the biggest and most potent block that came in the Polo in the UK so I`d love to stay away from the normal swaps like the 2.0 16v, 1.8T, etc . . .


VW lists the engine at 74kw. That's via the ETKA program but advertised or sometimes in different countries it might vary I guess. "VVT" is variable valve timing which it does not have. Just what you are talking about on the filter box I would have to see or research so I can't comment right now. Post a picture of it if possible, moght help.

I will try to look up the injectors if I can find a listing for them. There are many large injector data lists but they are never complete with "ALL" injectors. But really there is no need to just slap in larger injectors, it serves no purpose.

The AUM is a 1.6L engine with a 16v setup. There is another that was built on the same base engine block as yours but can't recall the code. So I was not really talking about changing over to a 1.8L or 2.0L engine, just a different engine type based on your current block.


----------



## Ross74h (Jun 19, 2011)

Something along the lines of this. It seems to have a big black box with some lines going to it and back from it to the intake. Just wondering what the earth it is and if I can get rid of it.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Picture doesn't work here at work, I'll try again when I'm at home as it could be blocked.


----------



## Ross74h (Jun 19, 2011)

Ahh ok. Not sure which models had the AUM then and I dont think we ever got a 150bhp 1.6, i know we had the Golf GTi with the 2.0 16v 150bhp in Mk 3 form. 

I know we got the Polo/Luo GTI (125bhp), and watered down version in the Golf etc (105bhp). 

Can you fit 16v head/cams etc onto the 8v block to "convert" it to 16v?

Now to try the intake pictures again!

ABD racing one









Eurosport one









USRT one (most expensive but probably nicest looking!)









Also, is it worth fitting lightweight underdrive and alternator pulleys etc to gain a few more horses and de-stress the engine a bit?

And the big black box I mean is the one direcrtly behind the screen wash bottle


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Ross74h said:


> And the big black box I mean is the one direcrtly behind the screen wash bottle


Have to say I was mistaken about the AUM, it is a 1.8L engine it seems. It is still based on the same block as yours as far as I can tell, VW designation EA-827 which is the same as most 80's and 90's water cooled engines of 1.6L through 2.0L. The Polo GTi engine is a 1.4L if I recall and a small block design, EA-111. Converting an 8v to a 16v is more or less more expensive than just buying a good used 16v. As you have a 77.4mm stroke, if I'm correct, there are no 16v pistons, maybe turbo engines, from VW and custom ones would have to be made. Underdrive aluminum pullies are way over rated and really just a sales gimmik. If you had a top of the line race engine and had to squeeze out every tenth of a horsepower to even be competitive in racing I could see using them. If show is your thing then they would look better then stamped steel or if you worry about rusty pullies too. 

That looks like maybe a charcoal canister. I can not find the AKL listed in a Polo even though the software lists it as being installed from 99 tru 2001. I find it in other models, Golf and Bora for example, but they do not have that box that I have seen. Yours also says SR but I have always seen SE on the covers, what's the difference? Can you take a pic with the cover off? Maybe the AKL has a few other codes, many VW engines were made with multiple codes, and I can find things that way.


----------



## Ross74h (Jun 19, 2011)

I will take one when I get home. Apparently the SR means something in German that translates as "sucking pipe". I think it's something to do with a lever on the side of the intake that opens up a different flow passage above 3,500 rpm. I know the engine note goes harsher and it pulls a lot harder. 

So in theory any of the intakes should fit and I could just remove that container and blank off the pipes?

By Polo GTi I meant the 6n2 GTi, I think that was the 1.6 16v engine.


----------



## Ross74h (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok, here are the pics of the mainfold. You can see the lines coming off of both the intake mainfold and the intake itself to the charcoal canister in this one;-









This is the bulk of the intake manifold itself;-









This is the lever that changes the air flow (seems to have a vacuum pipe going somewhere to activate it - possibly the charcoal canister?);-









Slightly wider shot of the intake manifold;-









And this is the universal filter its running at the moment for lack of anything else (the OE airbox was full of holes);-


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Ross74h said:


> Apparently the SR means something in German that translates as "sucking pipe". I think it's something to do with a lever on the side of the intake that opens up a different flow passage above 3,500 rpm. I know the engine note goes harsher and it pulls a lot harder.


It would seem you have what is known as VLIM which stands for Variable Lenght Intake Manifold. There needs to be some kind of control box fot it also, maybe like a relay size thing or larger. Depending on the engines needs the lenght of the intake runners can be made long, for low engine speed torque, or short, for high engine speeds. Sucking pipe would make sense as the word in German for intake manifold is saugrohr, hense the SR.


----------



## Ross74h (Jun 19, 2011)

So would it be better to keep the stock intake but fit a bigger throttle body, remove the charcoal canister and fit a higher flow rate MAF plus a shielded cold air intake on it or fit an updated intake and loose the stock intake?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

why do you think the throttle body is a restriction?

when you go changing the throttle body, and MAF, that makes the stock tune in the ECU completely useless..

its programmed to work with throttle body A, and mas air sensor A, but you installed throttle body B, witch is larger, and may have other differences, as well as installing MAF B.. witch will also have completely different calibration than the stock unit..

why do you think the intake is soo restrictive? do you even know the difference between an air intake, and an intake manifold? because you have pictures of both..

the USRT is a INTAKE MANIFOLD, and appears to be for an ABA, not your engine..

the eurosport AIR INTAKE is just that, an intake that connects to the throttle body. after the intake manifold.. the ABD is also an air intake..

there is a big difference between an intake manifold, and a short ram/cold air intake..

im just trying to figure out why you think you need to upgrade your intake before anything else..

usually people go for exhaust and cams first..

you get absolutely ZERO gains from the intake side if the exhaust side of things cant keep up with whats on there now..

usually the exhaust is more restrictive than the intake on an un-modified car..


----------



## Ross74h (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh I didnt think the throttle body and MAF were a restriction. I was planning ahead for if I try and get a high power N/A output from the car but I wasnt sure if I would need to replace them in order to allow for the greater flow requirements.

I know I have pictured both air intakes and manifolds, I should have re-phrased the question to if it would be better to just replace the stock airbox with an air filter and hard pipe (resiting the MAF to the end of the hard pipe rather than the current flexi-pipe) or if it would be best to replace the entire intake assembly with an uprated one, again allowing for future power upgrades.

I am going in the same order I went with my old 205 air filter and manifold back exhaust as stage one, then uprate the manifolds (and the 205`s case replace the original single carb with twin 45s), then replace the cam and have headwork done.

In the case of the Polo, I will be adding in a "Generic" remap after the new exhaust and sports cat are fitted to optimise the car to allow for upgrade in airflow.


----------



## fwdvw (May 12, 2000)

Ross74h said:


> .....By Polo GTi I meant the 6n2 GTi, I think that was the 1.6 16v engine.


What do these blocks look like? We never got those in the US but I'd live to build a 1.6 16V

Anyone have the spec on this motor online? Bore and stroke? I guess this block is derived from the earlier small engines 1.3 correct?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

fwdvw said:


> We never got those in the US but I'd live to build a 1.6 16V
> 
> Anyone have the spec on this motor online? Bore and stroke? I guess this block is derived from the earlier small engines 1.3 correct?


Yes, it is what is refered to as a "small" block and came in 1 through 1.6 liter combinations (maybe larger not sure). The original Polo GTI was a 1.6L 16v version, 76.5 bore X 86.9 stroke making 125hp. The new Polo GTIs have a smaller 1.4L 16v TSI engine making 180hp. I know some people think using Google is cheating or unfair or shows a lack of knowledge, but try it any you'll get all the info on these engines you will need. Making a 1.6L big block 16v really is not hard, might already be one in Europe but never checked, you just need custom rods or pistons and a European 77.4mm crankshaft. The PL or 9A heads will bolt right up but their pistons will not work with 144mm rods (or the shorter ones). So either custom pistons or rods are required to make the thing fit together.


----------



## Ross74h (Jun 19, 2011)

We did get a big block 1.6 16v in the UK in the Mk 4 Golf etc but it was rated at a slightly aneamic (for a valver) 105bhp so barely more than the 8v in my car, if any at all. We also got it in FSI form in the Mk 5 Golf but I'm not 100% certain it was a 16v. As far as I know the 16v unit stayed in service right up to the pre-facelift Fabias (ie about 2010) but still in the 105bhp form. 

Not sure on the FSI's output. Think it might have been between 105 and 115 bhp. Don't know any of the engine codes I'm afraid!


----------



## Ross74h (Jun 19, 2011)

Just thinking, its a shame that the VLIM from an R32 couldn't be modified to fit the AKL. That would have a much bigger flow capacity so it would easily be able to cope with a higher output.

Is there anything in the VAG stable with a bigger displacement and power output I could use the VLIM from?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Ross74h said:


> Just thinking, its a shame that the VLIM from an R32 couldn't be modified to fit the AKL. That would have a much bigger flow capacity so it would easily be able to cope with a higher output.
> 
> Is there anything in the VAG stable with a bigger displacement and power output I could use the VLIM from?


why do you think that the intake is such a restriction?

you are aware you are working with an 8v engine right? the heads dont even flow all that well..

if you had a huge intake, and an unrestrictive manifold, does it really matter if your intake ports are still drinking straws?

i would TRY TO KEEP your stock intake manifold on there at all costs.. i dont think you understand what you actually have there..

seriously tho, give me some factual evidence as to WHY the intake system needs upgrade?

cut the cat off, run a bigger exhaust, drop a cam in it.. you are going about this BACKWARDS.. you dont need to upgrade the intake manifold until it is the last piece of the puzzle thats holding you back from BIG POWER..


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Ross74h said:


> Just thinking, its a shame that the VLIM from an R32 couldn't be modified to fit the AKL. That would have a much bigger flow capacity so it would easily be able to cope with a higher output.
> 
> *Is there anything in the VAG stable with a bigger displacement and power output I could use the VLIM from?*


intakes are tuned specifically to an engine, and a certain displacement..

if you put an intake off a bigger engine onto your 1.6, it would probably lose intake velocity, and just become doggy off the bottom end..

and forget my comment earlier about BIG POWER..

you have a 1.6, and you are NOT going to turbo it, so forget about making big power..

if you want more power on the cheap/easy, just do as everyone else is telling you, and swap a GTI engine in there.. preferably a 16v..


----------



## Ross74h (Jun 19, 2011)

Glegor said:


> intakes are tuned specifically to an engine, and a certain displacement..
> 
> if you put an intake off a bigger engine onto your 1.6, it would probably lose intake velocity, and just become doggy off the bottom end..
> 
> ...


I was considering boosting it but I wasn't sure if it would just kill the engine and i was worried that it woul do the intake some serious damage as its plastic rather than metal.

I am just assuming the intake is a restriction based on my experiences with my 205 and Golf Driver as these both went a lot better when fitted with bigger intakes. I don't want monster power out of it yet, 30 - 40% over stock would do me for now.


----------



## Ross74h (Jun 19, 2011)

I will admit that I don't fully understand the mechanics of the intake on the Polo now, I guess it's a bit more than just the basic ones I am more used to. 

The reason I ask a lot is I cannot find ANYTHING that lists the AKL in terms of performance so I wanted some basic pointers as to what will / won't fit from other models from people who know a bit more technical knowledge than me.


----------



## Ross74h (Jun 19, 2011)

Would this be ok to us to replace the entire air intake assembly up to the throttle body?

Looks like it would be about the right size to fit?

http://www.knfilters.com/search/product.aspx?Prod=69-9752TB

Looking at removing the Cat totally but looks like I`d have to keep it in order to avoid the engine management light coming on and failing my MOT test. 2012 test regs mean that all your warning lights MUST light up and then go out so it looks like the cat has to stay but can be replaced by a 200cpi "race" cat.

All booked in for the exhaust to be done early next month and looking at getting a better flowing exhaust manifold but having massive problems finding one that fits!


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

If you are looking for opinions I can offer mine. If you're looking for someone to tell you how to waste your money then I'm not your man. Forget buying that thing if performance is your goal while passing your MOT, period. If it does not violate the inspection and you want some "cool" factor in the parking lot then buy the thing. Bottom line is you have to sit down and figure out what it is you want from your car in an honest way. 

I know K&N is a well talked about company. But that does not mean that you should believe all that you hear or read. You will not get 8hp from bolting on that intake or any other one for that matter. That ad and thousands like them are based on a few things; selling as many products as the can to make money, making big claims (there is a big is better public out there) to draw in buyers, making very broad CYA statements to avoid the dis-satisfied consumers and hoping that nobody has the time/money/ desire to do back to back dyno tests to make a case against them for a simple return. Don't understand me wrong, there are ads and products that do help and meet their claims. The key to not wasting your money is education so that when you read an ad and red flags pop up (that means serious questions come to mind about their claims), and they should at times, you either have the knowledge to say BS or the knowledge to look deeper and discover if it id fact or fiction.

Fact is you have a 1.6L 8v engine which makes 100hp. That really ain't bad if you think about it. Yeah, the early Golf I GTi made 110hp from the same size engine, but it did not have to meet any emission tests and nobody gave a rats §ss about fuel consumtion then either. Fact is that for "bolt on" parts you are looking at about a max of 15% horsepower increase. Not knowing your plans, if you have any, or the in and out of the UK MOT tests it is hard to suggest anything. What I suggest you do first is this:
~ make a detailed list of what you expect from your car based on how you will drive it.
~ come to a budget limit, then add 20% and plan around that unless you hit the Lotto or something
~ list what you can and can not do based on required tests, police, your own desires
~ then start doing research and educating yourself on areas you don't know a lot about
~ part of the research/education is asking questions at places like here, but state them with some background and purpose and plans and limits and as much information you can remember to include.

Try it and see if it works for you :beer:


----------



## Ross74h (Jun 19, 2011)

WaterWheels said:


> Fact is you have a 1.6L 8v engine which makes 100hp. That really ain't bad if you think about it. Yeah, the early Golf I GTi made 110hp from the same size engine, but it did not have to meet any emission tests and nobody gave a rats §ss about fuel consumtion then either. Fact is that for "bolt on" parts you are looking at about a max of 15% horsepower increase. Not knowing your plans, if you have any, or the in and out of the UK MOT tests it is hard to suggest anything. What I suggest you do first is this:
> ~ make a detailed list of what you expect from your car based on how you will drive it.
> ~ come to a budget limit, then add 20% and plan around that unless you hit the Lotto or something
> ~ list what you can and can not do based on required tests, police, your own desires
> ...


 Right, so list so far goes something like this;- 

Exhaust manifold (cant find anything that fits so will a Golf Mk4 platform one fit??) 
200cpi Sports cat (done) 
Upgraded exhaust (done!) 
Air intake (bit of a pikey mod but sort of done) 
Coilovers (not really a perfomance mod but helps handling so power can be better put down) 

Probably guessing at it being about +5-10 bhp at an absolute maximum 

Spend so far - £600(ish) 

Last part of the "big" upgrades would be the cam but here I have hit a brick wall call complete lack of knowledge and not knowing where to look. 

Will a stock ABA cam fit and will it give a difference in performance to the stock cam. Also I have seen some Schrick cams but they list various different degree levels etc. 

So far I have seen 260/260, 268/260, 268/268 and 268/270 (plus 270/270 but I think this would be awful!) so I am as cunfused as hell!!!! Whats best for a daily driver that isnt going to give me a horrendous idle?


----------



## kenbot (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi All, I'm also very interested to see what you can do with this engine. I have the same engine (AKL 1.6L 8V), but in a mk4 Golf.

I don't want enormous amounts more power, just that little bit more. Any information on these types of engines is very hard to find, let alone people who are/have done engine mods on them.

A point to keep in mind for the OP, is something I've been told many times over here (in Australia), is that the engines on these 1.6L mk4's have weak gearboxes, and they barely survive the existing power from the engine, let alone increasing the power and therefore stress on the gearbox.

I am also told as the other MAIN point of advice over here, that the cheapest, easiest and least heart-breaking way to go about all of this is to just sell up and buy a GTI, which not only has more power, but much bigger/better brakes, and a much stronger gearbox.

My colour you can't get in a GTI here (only black/white/red/silver), and that's the thing holding me back from selling to get a GTI. My car...


----------



## Ross74h (Jun 19, 2011)

Right, so it hit the rollers yesterday and ran a so-so 121bhp, so something is holding it back. I'm thinking it might be the "generic" remap, so I'm wondering if it is worth getting an MS ECU for it? 

Still not sure what cam to run but I am probably going to go for a 268.


----------



## Ross74h (Jun 19, 2011)

Right, i can't seem to break this over 120bhp so I think its time to go turbo with it!!!










Already looking at decomp plates and uprated internals (which I cant seem to find anywhere!).

Just wondering what sort of turbo to look at - already seen the SPA turbo mainfold that will fit (i hope!) so, to break 150bhp-ish without breaking the engine.

Is this do-able or not?

This is now my second car so I am not worried too much about this being off the road for a while whilst its built up.


----------



## DubTea (Apr 18, 2011)

Very useful thread actually, i have an AKL as well in a bora. i have only made a custom cold air feed for it and deleted the centre box so far though

Back to reality though, kenbot is right in saying the 8v gearboxes are like custard. The differentials are mounted with rivets rather than more sensible bolts etc, so shear off and punch holes in the bell housing. Having done this myself before I found out about the DUU code gearboxes i strongly suggest you get a rebuilt gearbox with stronger diff first, before you blow a grand on a repair instead of your mod plans. 

I've looked into upgrades for the 8v as i don't want to replace the engine due to the emptier look to the bay and also the rarity of a show standard car with such small beans for power, and have found that with a 2.0 8v camshaft, a decat exhaust system (or freer flowing cat), better fuel regulator/pump, WEIGHTSAVING, sensible cold air feed and panel filter (used with original box to eradicate heat-soak), and a remap can all significantly improve the potential of the car.

Beware of the loss of mpg and possibly low end torque though, more power at one end will suck power from the other. Happy spannering though, and save up for blown sensors along the way ...


----------



## Alex95 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hello y'all, I too am interested in some Upgrades, I dont expect much. I can't help but see how much the same this engine is to the 2.0 8V. Has anyone tryed to "upgrade" the stock intake manifold with the 2.0 litter one? It looks easy, same bolt, same running tunnel etc bigger throttle body and injector propably, would the ecu read it good? Also if anyone can tell me what the stock TB size is for the AKL engine. The 2.0 litter one is 56mm.


----------

